# 1059



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

Hab zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass ich hier schon 1059 Beiträge geschrieben haben....


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass ich hier schon 1059 Beiträge geschrieben haben....



Mit schrecken haben das vielleicht andré bemerkt ;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Januar 2007)

Erstaunen


----------



## Seppl (29 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass ich hier schon 1059 Beiträge geschrieben haben....


 
Tja, was hättest in der Zeit alles Sinnvolles machen können?


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2007)

@ug

30% waren Beiträge, der Rest war unterhaltsame Lektüre ,

von dieser Art:
:sw10::sw20:


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

@UG: Zier Dich nicht so... noch einen Beitrag und Du hast mehr Beiträge als... (?)


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (29 Januar 2007)

Einige davon haben mir geholfen, über andré habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert, weiter so!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

Da muss ich ja schon fast ein dickes KOPliment machen. Noch einen und dann ist es vollbracht. Oder wie heist es bereits bei der Sesamstraße: ene mene miste, es räppelt in der kiste?


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass ich hier schon 1059 Beiträge geschrieben haben....



Und das ohne Werbung... Respekt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

@sps-concept:


> Ich bin aus bestimmten Gründen auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr in diesem Forum anzutreffen. Falls jemand Fragen zu den Tools oder ein programmtechnisches Anliegen hat der meldet sich bitte per Mail oder Telefon -> siehe Homepage.


und dann PNs verschicken. Wie geht das :?: Das bereitet mit etwas KOPfzerbrechen  Sollte im Profil etwa aus Versehen das Häkchen bei "unsichtbar" reingerutscht sein (kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was von solchen Leuten zu halten ist)? Oder sind die bestimmte Gründe jetzt unbestimmt? Oder ist die unbestimmte Zeit jetzt bestimmt und bereits abgelaufen?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf neue Diskussionen, z.B. mit ug, seppl, qm etc. gespannt.


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> www.sps-concept.de
> 
> *unsere Tools:*
> SymCreator, PSS-REF, COP-Transfer, GraphEdit, CommentEdit (Freeware), u.v.m
> ...



...unsere Tools?
Also anscheinend hat er entweder Verstärkung bekommen 
oder eine multiple Persönlichkeit. Ich Tippe auf Zellteilung



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @sps-concept:
> 
> und dann PNs verschicken. Wie geht das :?: Das bereitet mit etwas KOPfzerbrechen  Sollte im Profil etwa aus Versehen das Häkchen bei "unsichtbar" reingerutscht sein (kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was von solchen Leuten zu halten ist)? Oder sind die bestimmte Gründe jetzt unbestimmt? Oder ist die unbestimmte Zeit jetzt bestimmt und bereits abgelaufen?
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf neue Diskussionen, z.B. mit ug, seppl, qm etc. gespannt.



Kein KOPfzerbrechen machen... der Unsichtbare  wollte bestimmt nur mal ein Lebenszeichen von sich geben.

Auf neue Diskussionen kann ich verzichten... hier ist es doch auch so schön Lustig.


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hab zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen müssen, dass ich hier schon 1059 Beiträge geschrieben haben....


 
Siehste mal was du für ein Spawner und Flamer bist


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Auf neue Diskussionen kann ich verzichten... hier ist es doch auch so schön Lustig.



Wir haben ja unsern geliebten murksy.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Siehste mal was du für ein Spawner und Flamer bist


Was bitte ist ein Spawner? Ich kenne nur Spanner und Spamer.


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2007)

Jetzt hat der Rainer sich endlich mal geoutet. Ich jedenfalls kenne solche Typen nicht .


----------



## afk (29 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Rainer sich endlich mal geoutet. Ich jedenfalls kenne solche Typen nicht .


Nach einem miesen Tag tut sowas richtig gut, hab selten so herzhaft gelacht ...  :lol: :s12: :s3: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

Nur zur Begriffserklärung: 
Spanner sind für mich Typen, die beobachten wollen was andere tun ohne dabei selber entdeckt zu werden, also "unsichtbar" sind. 
Spamer sind für mich Typen, die sich ergießen, ohne dass es einen interessiert was sie sagen oder schreiben.

@Ralle: Denk doch mal nach, ob Dir da nicht wer einfällt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

*1060*



Seppl schrieb:


> Tja, was hättest in der Zeit alles Sinnvolles machen können?



Tja, das denk ich mir auch...
Bier trinken, wild onanierend im Kreis rennen oder irgendwas anderes sozial wertvolles...



Ralle schrieb:


> @ug
> 
> 30% waren Beiträge, der Rest war unterhaltsame Lektüre,
> 
> ...



Hehe, 30% ?
Is n guter Schnitt!
Besser als ein durchschnittlicher Berufspolitiker ...

Im Ernst, IMHO sollten Beitäge im Forum "Werbung", "Stammtisch" und natürlich "SV" nicht mitgezählt werden.
Dann säh auch bei einigen andréren die Bilanz anders aus...




zotos schrieb:


> @UG: Zier Dich nicht so... noch einen Beitrag und Du hast mehr Beiträge als... (?)



Bitteschön, da isser !



Automatisierungs-Rookie schrieb:


> Einige davon haben mir geholfen, über andré habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert, weiter so!



Freut mich, das ich in allen Bereichen was zu bieten habe !




Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @sps-concept:
> 
> und dann PNs verschicken. Wie geht das  Das bereitet mit etwas KOPfzerbrechen Sollte im Profil etwa aus Versehen das Häkchen bei "unsichtbar" reingerutscht sein (kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was von solchen Leuten zu halten ist)? Oder sind die bestimmte Gründe jetzt unbestimmt? Oder ist die unbestimmte Zeit jetzt bestimmt und bereits abgelaufen?
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf neue Diskussionen, z.B. mit ug, seppl, qm etc. gespannt.



Naja, der Konzeptler wollte ja nicht mehr schreiben, von nicht (heimlich)mitlesen war ja nicht die Rede...
Aber vielleicht besinnt er sich so langsam eines Besseren und wird mal wieder (produktiv) aktiv. Immer nur mitlesen is ja auch nix....



zotos schrieb:


> ...unsere Tools?
> Also anscheinend hat er entweder Verstärkung bekommen
> oder eine multiple Persönlichkeit. Ich Tippe auf Zellteilung



Vielleicht gehört der SW.Ratio auch dazu ?




maxi schrieb:


> Siehste mal was du für ein Spawner und Flamer bist



ja, danke ! 



zotos schrieb:


> Wir haben ja unsern geliebten murksy.



Den sollten wir zum Hauptmaskotchen befördern !




Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein Spawner? Ich kenne nur Spanner und Spamer.




ein _RE_spawn ist, wenn man im Ballerspiel wieder aufersteht. :sm18:


----------



## PeterEF (29 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein Spawner? Ich kenne nur Spanner und Spamer.


 
Freund leo.org meint hierzu:
spawner: engl.Wort für Rogner, das ist ein weiblicher, Eier enthaltener Fisch.
Ich bin beeindruckt - wer könnte es besser sagen als Maxi?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Freund leo.org meint hierzu:
> spawner: engl.Wort für Rogner, das ist ein weiblicher, Eier enthaltener Fisch.
> Ich bin beeindruckt - wer könnte es besser sagen als Maxi?



Seit dem er einen Duden gegessen hat drückt er sich noch erlesener aus !


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Seit dem er einen Duden gegessen hat drückt er sich noch erlesener aus !



Er soll so bleiben wie er ist... unser murksy alias SPS-maskotchen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

Solange wir unser Maskottchen nicht rumtragen müssen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=59190&postcount=7


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2007)

@ug



> Seit dem er einen Duden gegessen hat drückt er sich noch erlesener aus !


Wart mal ab, was kommt, wenn er den wieder draußen hat.

PS: Das mit dem "Ausdrücken" kan man so oder so sehen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2007)

UG hätte sps-concept auch ohne weitere Beiträge überholt. SC ist nämlich auf 1017 (Stand 29.01.07 19:53) eingebrochen. Wie kommt so etwas?


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nur zur Begriffserklärung:
> Spanner sind für mich Typen, die beobachten wollen was andere tun ohne dabei selber entdeckt zu werden, also "unsichtbar" sind.
> Spamer sind für mich Typen, die sich ergießen, ohne dass es einen interessiert was sie sagen oder schreiben.
> 
> @Ralle: Denk doch mal nach, ob Dir da nicht wer einfällt



Also die Transferleistung ist nicht schlecht. Also jemand der hier herum schnüffelt und mit liest also quasi spannt und früher mal das Forum mit Werbung zu gemüllt hat... das "concept" kommt mir bekannt vor... mir liegt es quasi auf der Zunge... vielleicht kommt ein anderér darauf... ich nicht.


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> UG hätte sps-concept auch ohne weitere Beiträge überholt. SC ist nämlich auf 1017 (Stand 29.01.07 19:53) eingebrochen. Wie kommt so etwas?



Nun sind es noch weniger...


----------



## Arni (29 Januar 2007)

*weniger*

weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-) kennt ihn jemand persönlich? hatte nut Mailkontakt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> UG hätte sps-concept auch ohne weitere Beiträge überholt. SC ist nämlich auf 1017 (Stand 29.01.07 19:53) eingebrochen. Wie kommt so etwas?




Ich will mal hoffen, dass du nicht (auch) ausrastest, wenn ich DICH überhole .... :sm21: :sw20: 

huhuhuuuuuu..... der *böööööse* UG naht sich dir im Sauseschritt.... .


----------



## Seppl (29 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nun sind es noch weniger...


 
Sind jetzt unter 1000. DB-Fehler? Oder sitzt Herr Conceptlos gerade dran und löscht seine (unbeantworteten) Beiträge? Vielleicht gibt es seine hochwertigen Tipps künftig nur noch unter Tel. 0900-xyz .

Seppl


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2007)

*Lol ....*

Hallo,



			
				Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sitzt Herr Conceptlos gerade dran und löscht seine (unbeantworteten) Beiträge?



Ganz genau, der sitzt gerade als anonymus im Forum und löscht seine Beiträge...
Aktueller Stand : 989  und stetig abnehmend.   
Ich denke mal, bis morgen abend ist er durch.  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2007)

Mei was seit ihr den untergebildet. Mit so was muss man sich abgeben.
SO KANN ICH NICHT ARBEITEN !!!

 lach

Im englischen wild sachen generieren oder weild in Umlauf bringen heist Spam. Das kommt vom ersten Dosenschinken.

In der Computerspiele Welt wurden manche Wörter und Begriffe in andere Sprachen übernommen, aber die Schreib und Redeweise verädnerte sich meist durch Teamspeak oder das manche Buchstaben in manchen Ländern nicht üblich sind. Aus Über wurde uber etc.
Spawn bedetet das etwas aus dem nichts Ersteht oder weiderbelebt wird.
Also etwas neues Generiert.

So jetzt das hier auswendig lernen.

PS: Ich kann schon ein paar Gramthodingens, aber füül zu Faul für bin.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2007)

*Kopieren ist manchmal mehr*

Hallo,

maxi, hättest Du das nicht besser direkt aus Wikipedia hier reinkopiert ????

Dann wäre sogar die Grammatik und Orthographie richtig gewesen  

Falls auf Deiner Tastatur ein paar Satzzeichen fehlen, bediene Dich bitte hier :

....,,,,,,,::::::::;;;;;

An einigen Stellen solltest Du die Buchstaben durch folgende ersetzen :
aeghabcdw

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (30 Januar 2007)

4150 |)I3 64/\/\3r habe Teils die kurioseste Schreibweisen halt auch 1337.
Also Die Gamer
Und von übernahmen aus aus Engl.. TK(Teamkill) Spawnkiller (also die Punkte an denen bei z.B. Doom im Multiplayer nach dem "tode" man wieder neu startet)
Camper (die Bezeichnung für die die sich über eine Rundenlänge hinter Kisten oder sonstwas verstecken)
Lamer (die Benutzer sog. Lamerwaffen wie z.B. Scharfschützengewehren oder MG mit Grantwerfer.. halt die etwas "Großkaliebrigen Waffen")
Hatte mal bei Viki was gefunden dazu... war interessant.
Zu Spam.. die Bezeichnung Spam-Mails wurde abgeleitet von dem besagten Dosenschinken und einem Werbelied dazu... da den Dosenschinken auch keiner wollte/will, da wurde einfach mal das übernommen und die ungewollten Mails wurden zu Spam.
Forumsspam ist halt einfach nur nicht Themenangepasste schreibereien, quasi OT. Hier währe es zu einem Thema in Simatic mit SCL-Quellcode nur "Schei* KOP-Programierung" schreiben. Das währe allerdings wiederrum ehr "flamen/flaming" im Übertragenen Beschimpfen/Beleidigen.
Nurn "kurzer" Auszug aus dem "Zockerjargon".
Warum kanns nicht 1057 Post´s gewes sein? Weil das dann lOST ergebe würd


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> 4150 |)I3 64/\/\3r habe Teils die kurioseste Schreibweisen halt auch 1337.
> Also Die Gamer
> Und von übernahmen aus aus Engl.. TK(Teamkill) Spawnkiller (also die Punkte an denen bei z.B. Doom im Multiplayer nach dem "tode" man wieder neu startet)
> Camper (die Bezeichnung für die die sich über eine Rundenlänge hinter Kisten oder sonstwas verstecken)
> ...


 
Ein Flame ist wenn ein Jemand angeschnautzt oder provoziert wird.
Wenn sich zwei zum Beispiel streiten würden ist es ein Flame-Wars


----------



## zotos (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich will mal hoffen, dass du nicht (auch) ausrastest, wenn ich DICH überhole .... :sm21: :sw20:
> 
> huhuhuuuuuu..... der *böööööse* UG naht sich dir im Sauseschritt.... .



Also Rainer hat es mit Fassung getragen ;o)


----------

